# 10.10.00 Supply Memory Error



## The Fish (Jan 15, 2008)

i get the following error on a hp 4730 mfp - 10.10.00 Supply Memory Error

which indicates that the toner is not a hp geniune,
is there a way of getting rid of this error, without installing a geniune toner??

cheers


----------



## The Fish (Jan 15, 2008)

this problem is now sorted, it turns out it was a faulty toner cartridge!!


----------

